

Show HN: Knot News (or Google News for wedding inspiration) - matthodan
http://news.knotist.com

======
limedaring
Interesting! I added my blog, <http://blog.weddinglovely.com>

Your name is very close to The Knot, which I'm sure has a trademark on the
name, and might not like that "Knot News" looks like you could be saying it's
news from The Knot. Just FYI.

Right now there is too much information overload for me to use it, but man, if
you added categories (DIY/Inspiration/Real Weddings/etc), I'd probably use it
_all the time_. I hate looking for DIY posts, and having to check 5 different
wedding blogs to find the right one.

------
matthodan
I would love to hear any feedback you have on the site-- thanks!

